# Particula a



## jazyk

Bună ziua!

Cineva știe cum și când s-a ivit particula _a_ care se pune în câteva cazuri înainte de infinitive? Particula aceasta nu se folosește în nicio altă limbă romanică pe care o știu, și în limba latină nu există.

Mulțumesc.


----------



## irinet

este modul nepersonal caracterizat prin morfemul segmental de origine prepoziţională *a *şi printr-un conţinut ce exprimă procesul în chip general, abstract. Datorită acestei trăsături semantice precum şi comportamentul său sintactic (poate fi folosit aproape în aceleaşi contexte ca şi substantivul, îndeplinind funcţiile de subiect, de atribut şi complement), el a fost numit de gramatica tradiţională “forma substantivală” a verbului. Unii spun ca provine din latinescul *a*, *ad*, insa mai multe surse afirma ca e o_ inventie regionala a dacoromanei si istroromanei_.


----------



## farscape

irinet, care este sursa (citatului)?

Later,


----------



## irinet

Diverse gramatici de St. Popescu sau D. Irimia, si _Enciclopedia Romana_, Univers Enciclopedic, 2001


----------



## irinet

Acum daca tot s-a pus aceasta intrebare, pun si eu una: de unde pana unde prepozitia "to" la englezescul infinitiv lung?

Pa!


----------



## jazyk

Mulțumesc tuturor, în mod special lui Irinet.



> Acum daca tot s-a pus aceasta intrebare, pun si eu una: de unde pana unde prepozitia "to" la englezescul infinitiv lung?


daneză
Același lucru există în alte limbi germanice, precum în limba germană _zu_, olandeză _te_, suedeză _att_, daneză_ at_, etc.


----------



## irinet

Multumesc, interesant.


----------



## goingdown

În realitatea particula „a” există în toate limbile romanice, numai că nu e considerată ca o particulă specială pentru infinitiv, ci în realitate este prepoziția „la”. În română și-a cam pierdut sensul de „la” și este considerată de gramatici o simplă particulă, dar de acolo provine.

De exemplu în italiană: „continueremo a scrivere” - „vom continua a scrie”. În spaniolă „aprendo a buscar” (învăț a căuta).

De multe ori aceasta este omisă în limbile romanice (chiar și în română - ex. „pot scrie”, „știu scrie”, „am ce scrie”, „voi scrie”).

De altfel și în română s-a pierdut de tot în cazul infinitivului lung: „înainte de plecare” (comparați cu infinitivul scurt „înainte de a pleca”).


----------



## irinet

Multumesc mult  pentru raspuns.


----------



## uchi.m

Sorry for replying in English  din pacate nu pot scrie bine în limba romana

In Brazilian Portuguese, we often apply the *gerund *where the European Portuguese applies the preposition _a_ before verbs in the infinitive tense. So not all Romance languages are the same, at least when it comes to the Brazilian variety of Portuguese.

The same can be said of French; there's no equivalent of particula _a_ as in Romanian, in French.


----------



## goingdown

uchi.m said:


> The same can be said of French; there's no equivalent of particula _a_ as in Romanian, in French.



De fapt, și în franceză se folosește această prepoziție pentru infinitiv. Citez de pe pachetul de biscuiți: "A consommer preferablement avant..." (în română: A se consuma de preferință înainte de").


----------



## uchi.m

goingdown said:


> De fapt, și în franceză se folosește această prepoziție pentru infinitiv. Citez de pe pachetul de biscuiți: "A consommer preferablement avant..." (în română: A se consuma de preferință înainte de").


But in the specific example you give,_ à consommer préférablement avant_, the initial à is optional in French and cannot be regarded as part of the infinitive tense like in Romanian.


----------



## goingdown

uchi.m said:


> But in the specific example you give,_ à consommer préférablement avant_, the initial à is optional in French and cannot be regarded as part of the infinitive tense like in Romanian.



Sigur că e. Cum explicam și mai sus în anumite cazuri și în română se omite (de altfel în cele mai multe cazuri în vorbirea curentă: imperativ, viitor, construcțiile modale cu verbele "putea", "ști", "avea"). Particula "a" nu face parte din infinitiv, e doar o convenție, dat fiind faptul că și-a cam pierdut sensul prepozițional. Din același motiv privim cuvântul "acasă" ca un cuvânt de sine stătător, deși el provine din "a casă" (a se compara "Vino acasă" cu it. "Veni a casa"). Dar ideea era că particula "a" de acolo provine și se folosește în contexte similare în celelalte limbi romanice.

Faptul că în gramaticile limbii române infinitivul e definit prin particula "a" nu înseamnă că ea e obligatorie în orice caz. Sigur că uneori noi o folosim obligatoriu, atunci când spaniolii sau portughezii sau italienii o folosesc opțional sau deloc, și vice-versa, dar totuși limbile acestea au fost izolate sute de ani. Ideea era doar că particula "a" provine din prepoziția latină "a".


----------

